# p'tit souci avec mon ipod 20. "première utilisation"



## le bokson (27 Décembre 2003)

hello.
je viens d'avoir un ipod 20. magnifique petite chose.

-le problème. je ne vois pas comment transferé ma musiqe avec itunes ?
-est si j'ai bien compris, je devrais avoir une icone "ipod" sur le bureau ?
-pas de notice "premier pas" ?(ok, j'suis pas doué...)

merci,


----------



## Foguenne (27 Décembre 2003)

Pour voir ton iPod sur ton bureau et donc l'utiliser comme Disque dur, tu dois configurer ton iPod.
Pour ce faire, tu branches ton iPod, tu ouvres ta fenêtre Itunes.

En bas à droite de ta fenêtre iTunes, tu as une icône représentant ton iPod.
Tu cliques dessus et là tu auras une fenêtre qui va s'ouvrir.
Là, tu as plusieurs choix de configurations de ton iPod.

1. la synchro automatique, c-à-d que toute ta musique va être mise automatiquement sur ton iPod et que chaque fois que tu le brancheras, toutes les musiques que tu auras ajouté entre temps seront transférées sur ton iPod.

2. Idem mais juste avec des listes de lectures.

3. Organiser manuellement. Pour utiliser ton iPod en mode disque dur et donc le voir sur ton bureau coche cette option, tu auras ensuite la possibilité de coché l'option "activer l'utilisation du disque".

Pour synchroniser manuellement, rien de plus simple, tu glisses le genre, le chanteur, l'album, le titre que tu veux sur l'icône de ton iPod qui se trouve à gauche dans la colonne source.

C'est aussi simple que ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Attention, pour ajouter des morceaux que tu pourras écouter sur ton iPod, celà se fait dans iTunes.
Pour ajouter un dossier, des données,ect, ect,...sur le DD, cela se fait en cliquant sur l'icône de l'iPod qui apparait sur le bureau.  

N'oublie pas d'éjecter ton iPod avant de le déconnecter.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Décembre 2003)

Au fait, bienvenu sur Macgé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'oublie pas que tu as la fonction "aide" dans ton mac.
Quand tu es dans iTune, clic en haut sur "aide" et là tu pouras cliquer sur "aide iPod", tu trouveras toutes les infos que tu veux.


----------

